# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  وثيقة الاستقلال..إعلان إقامة دولة إسرائيل

## Sad Story

ما تسمى بوثيقة الاستقلال واقامة دولة اسرائيل .. 

الجريدة الرسمية: العدد رقم 1 الصادر في تل أبيب في الخامس من شهر أيار العبري عام 5708 حسب التقويم العبري الموافق 14 أيار 1948 ميلاديا. 

إعلان إقامة دولة إسرائيل

وثيقة الاستقلال


تم الإعلان عن إقامة دولة إسرائيل يوم الجمعة الخامس من شهر أيار العبري عام 5708 حسب التقويم العبري الموافق 14 أيار 1948 ميلاديا في مدينة تل أبيب عند انتهاء الانتداب البريطاني على أرض إسرائيل. وقد حضر الإعلان مندوبو المنظمات والأحزاب اليهودية في البلاد. وفيما يلي نص وثيقة الاستقلال: 


"نشأ الشعب اليهودي في أرض إسرائيل, وفيها أكتملت صورته الروحانية والدينية والسياسية, وفيها عاش حياة مستقلة في دولة ذات سيادة, وفيها أنتج ثرواته الثقافية والقومية والانسانية وأورث العالم أجمع كتاب الكتب الخالد. وعندما أجْلِيَ الشعب اليهودي عن بلاده بالقوة, حافظ على عهده لها وهو في بلاد مهاجره بأسره ولم ينقطع عن الصلاة والتعلق بأمل العودة إلى بلاده واستئناف حريته السياسية فيها. 


وبدافع هذه الصلة التاريخية التقليدية أقدم اليهود في كل عصر على العودة إلى وطنهم القديم والاستيطان فيه, وفي العصور الأخيرة أخذوا يعودون إلى بلادهم بآلاف مؤلفة من طلائع ولاجئين ومدافعين, فأحيوا القفار وبعثوا لغتهم العبرية وشيدوا القرى والمدن وأقاموا مجتمعًا آخذا في النمو وهو يشيد اقتصاده ومَرَافقه وثقافته وينشد السلام مدافعا عن ذماره ويزف بركة التقدم إلى جميع سكان البلاد متطلعا إلى الاستقلال القومي. 


وفي عام 5657 حسب التقويم العبري الموافق عام 1897 ميلاديا انعقد المؤتمر الصهيوني  تلبية لنداء صاحب فكرة الدولة اليهودية المرحوم ثيودور هرتسل  وأعلن حق اليهود في النهضة الوطنية في بلادهم. 


وقد أعترف بهذا الحق في وعد بلفور في اليوم الثاني من شهر تشرين الثاني عام ‎1917. وتمت المصادقة على هذا الحق في صك الانتداب الصادر عن عصبة الأمم والذي أكسب بصفة خاصة مفعولية دولية للصلة التاريخية التـي تربط الشعب اليهودي بأرض إسرائيل ولما يستحقه الشعب اليهودي في إعادة تشييد وطنه القومي. 


إن المحرقة النازية التـي حلت باليهود في الآونة الأخيرة والتـي راح ضحيتها الملايين من يهود أوروبا, لقد عادت وأثبتت بالفعل ضرورة حل مشكلة الشعب اليهودي المحروم من الوطن والاستقلال بواسطة استئناف الدولة اليهودية في أرض إسرائيل لتفتحَ باب الوطن على مصراعيه من أجل كل يهودي وتؤمن للشعب اليهودي حياة أمة متساوية الحقوق مع سائر الأمم في العالم. 


إن البقية المتبقية التـي أنقذت من المجزرة النازية الفظيعة في أوروبا مع يهود سائر البلدان لم يكفوا عن اللجوء إلى أرض إسرائيل رغم جميع الصعوبات والعراقيل والأخطار. ولم ينقطعوا عن المطالبة بحقهم في حياة من الكرامة والحرية والعمل الشريف في وطنهم.


وفي الحرب العالمية الثانية ساهم المجتمع اليهودي في أرض إسرائيل بنصيبه الكامل في نضال الأمم نصيرة الحرية والسلام ضد قوى الظلم النازية, وقد اكتسب اليهود بدماء جنودهم وبجهودهم الحربية حق اعتبارهم من الشعوب التـي وضعت الأسس لميثاق الأمم المتحدة. 


وفي اليوم التاسع والعشرين من شهر تشرين الثاني عام ‎1947 اتخذت الجمعية العمومية لهيئة الأمم المتحدة قرارا ينص على إقامة دولة يهودية في أرض إسرائيل وطالبت الجمعية العمومية للأمم المتحدة أهالي أرض إسرائيل
باتخاذ جميع الإجراءات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القرار بأنفسهم. 


إن اعتراف الأمم المتحدة بحق الشعب اليهودي في إقامة دولته غير قابل للإلغاء. إنه لمن الحق الطبيعي للأمة اليهودية في أن تكون أمة مستقلة في دولتها ذات السيادة مثلها في ذلك مثل سائر أمم العالم. 


وعليه, فقد اجتمعنا نحن أعضاء مجلس الشعب. ممثلو السكان اليهود في البلاد وممثلو الحركة الصهيونية في يوم انتهاء الانتداب البريطاني على أرض إسرائيل. وبحكم حقنا الطبيعي والتاريخي بمقتضى قرار الجمعية العمومية للأمم المتحدة, نعلن عن إقامة دولة يهودية في أرض إسرائيل في "دولة إسرائيل". 


وإننا لنقرر أنه ابتداء من اللحظة التـي ينتهي فيها الانتداب الليلة, ليلة ‎6 أيار العبري عام ‎5708 حسب التقويم العبري, الموافق ‎15 أيار عام ‎1948 ميلاديا, وإلى أن تقام سلطات الدولة المنتخبة والنظامية طبقا للدستور الذي يضعه المجلس التأسيسي المنتخب في موعد لا يتأخر عن مطلع تشرين الأول عام ‎1948, يقوم مجلس الشعب مقام مجلس الدولة الموقت وتكون هيئته التنفيذية, أي مديرية الشعب - هي الحكومة الموقتة للدولة اليهودية التي تسمى إسرائيل. 

تفتح دولة إسرائيل أبوابها من أجل الهجرة اليهودية ومن أجل جمع الشتات, تدأب على ترقية البلاد لصالح سكانها جميعا وتكون مستندة إلى دعائم الحرية والعدل والسلام مستهدية بنبوءات أنبياء إسرائيل. تقيم المساواة التامة في الحقوق اجتماعيا وسياسيا بين جميع رعاياها من غير تغيير في الدين والعنصر والجنس وتؤمن حرية الأديان والضمير والكلام والتعليم والثقافة وتحافظ على الأماكن المقدسة لدى كل الديانات وتراعي مبادىء ميثاق الأمم المتحدة. 


إن دولة إسرائيل لمستعدة للتعاون مع مؤسسات وممثلي الأمم المتحدة على تنفيذ قرار الجمعية العمومية الصادر في ‎29 تشرين الثاني عام ‎1947. كما أنها مستعدة للعمل على إنشاء اتحاد اقتصادي يشمل أرض إسرائيل برمتها.


إننا نناشد الأمم المتحدة أن تمد يد المساعدة للشعب اليهودي في تشييد دولته وقبول دولة إسرائيل ضمن أسرة الأمم. 


إننا ندعو أبناء الشعب العربي سكان دولة إسرائيل - رغم الحملات الدموية علينا خلال شهور - إلى المحافظة على السلام والقيام بنسيبهم في إقامة الدولة على أساس المساواة التامة في المواطنة والتمثيل المناسب في جميع مؤسساتها الموقتة والدائمة. 

إننا نمدّ يد السلام وحسن الجوار لجميع البلدان المجاورة وشعوبها وندعوهم إلى التعاون مع الشعب اليهودي المستقل في بلاده, وإن دولة إسرائيل مستعدة لأن تساهم بنصيبها في مجهود مشترك لرقي الشرق الأوسط بأسره. 

إننا ندعو الشعب اليهودي في جميع مهاجره إلى التكاتف والالتفاف حول يهود هذه البلاد في الهجرة والبناء والوقوف إلى جانبهم في كفاحهم العظيم لتحقيق أمنية الأجيال وهي - تحرير إسرائيل. 


إننا بعد الاعتماد عليه سبحانه وتعالى , نثبت تواقيعنا على هذا الإعلان في اجتماع مجلس الدولة الموقت في أرض الوطن, في مدينة تل أبيب اليوم, يوم الجمعة الخامس من شهر أيار العبري عام ‎5708 حسب التقويم العبري الموافق الرابع عشر من شهر أيار عام ‎1948 ميلاديا".


تواقيع أعضاء مجلس الشعب - ‎37 توقيعا.( الكينيست)


السيد دافيد بن غوريون, السيد دانييل أوسطر, السيد مردخاي بنطوف, السيد يتسحاق بن تسفي, السيد إلياهو برلين, السيد فريتص برنشتين, الحاخام فولف غولد, السيد مئير غاربوفسقي, السيد يتسحاق غرينبويم, الدكتور أبراهام غرنوفسقي, السيد إليياهو دوفرين, السيد مئير فيلنر- كوفنر, السيد زيراح فرهابتيغ, السيد هرتسل وردي, السيدة راحيل كوهين, الحاخام كلمان كهانا,السيد سعديا كوفاشي, الحاخام يتسحاق مئير لفين, السيد مئير دافيد لفينشتين, السيد تسفي لوريا, السيدة غولدا مئيرسون, السيد ناحوم نير, السيد تسفي سيغال, الحاخام يهودا ليف هكوهين فيشمان, السيد دافيد تسفي بنكاس, السيد أهرون تصيزلينغ, السيد موشيه كولودني, السيد إليعزر كبلان, السيد أبراهام كتسانلسون, السيد فليكس روزنبليط, السيد دافيد ريمز, السيد بيرل رابتور, السيد مردخاي شاتنر, السيد بن- تسيون شطرنبرغ, السيد بخور شيطريت, السيد موشيه شابيرا, السيد موشيه شرتوق.


صورة عن ما يسمى بوثيقة الاستقلال




المصدر/ موقع البرلمان الاسرائيلي ( ما يسمى بالكينيست)

----------


## Shift

عليهم لعنه الله في كل كتاب ربنا ياخدهم ويريحنا من قرفهم

----------


## Tiem

قال احنا اللي اخذنا ارضهم وشتتناهم قال...............



تقبل مني مروري وكل عام وانت وبخير وعيد سعيد
تيم

----------

